# Cloudy water due to plant fertilisers?



## Dawes (Jun 26, 2012)

I've taken out the carbon filtration from my Fluval U3 Filter, I also did a water change and then rinsed my sponge media out into the removed water, and placed the sponge media back into my flter)

About 5 days after doing so I added my live plants, along with Seachem Liquid Fertiliser (Flourish) and Seachem Flourish tabs (2 Tabs for a localised Carpet-plant and stem plant), I began to notice there was a slight haze to my aquarium water (However, I'm not sure if this haze erupted as I put my plants in, or when I took my Carbon out), so I waited a few more days and I did a 30% water change, yet even after doing so there was no change in the waters clarity.

I decided to leave the flourish Tabs in (at risk of uprooting settled carpet plants) and placed my Carbon filtration pads back into my filter over night (I know this would clash with the Tabs working correctly, but I thought I would try the Carbon back in to eliminate that possibility). - I woke up this morning and there isn't even the slightest of change to the clarity of the water.

I currently have a piece of Driftwood in my Aquarium Tank too (To which my Pleco prefers to nibble on, so if there were an Algae problem, he'd still prefer the wood). - With that said, however, I'm not entirely sure if this is infact an algae problem. My tank has been set up for over 8 weeks now and is fully cycled.

One of the plants I had bought had black roots, to which I thought was odd, but planted it into the substrate near a Flourish Tab anyway. (I've take it out not 5 minutes before writing this to rule out that possibility too)

My tank hasn't always had hazey water, and the haze itself seems to have evolved over night.

Any recommendations/thought? (I know haze/no haze in the water doesn't always mean the tank is unhealthy/healthy, but it is mainly for Aesthetics purposes, that I would like my water clear).

- Thank you.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Unless overdosed, it is unlikely that cludy water would result from Flurish Comprehensive, or the Flourish Tabs; I have been using both for years.

Cloudiness that is whitish is likely a bacterial bloom, and this is common when the substrate is changed, filter media is cleaned/replaced, and after a water change. The degree and duration depends upon the biology of the individual tank. This is harmless, though unsightly. Water changes will make this worse, as explained here:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-articles/bacteria-freshwater-aquarium-74891/

If the cloudiness is greenish, that is an algae bloom, quite a different issue.

Byron.


----------



## Dawes (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey, Byron.

I've since stopped using the Liquid Fertiliser and just left the Fertiliser tabs in, as said prior.

I've also stuck new carbon pads back into my filter (I only had sponge in before, since I took the old carbon filters out a few days before getting my plants, ready for the fertilisers)

I've also went out to my local store to buy some stocking/tights/pantyhose? Type thing to add some activated carbon into, and Its currently hanging near my filter, just for abit of extra clarity support

I've also waited up till now to do a water change just in case it was a Bacteria Bloom.
Yet even after I had done the water change, the water wasn't any clearer, not even the tiniest bit, I was hoping even after a water change the haze in the water would have at least cleared up slightly, but even diluting my 'old' water with 'fresh' water does nothing to the haze.

I have a Fluval U3 Filter in a Fluval Roma 125L Tank (The filter was supplied with the tank)
I also have a large piece of driftwood in the tank too, which tanks up abit more space where water would be used instead, and my Filter has a tad larger capacity than my water and bioload.

I have 
2 Platys (Adult)
5 Mollies (4 of them are juveniles, and 1 is an adult, but not fully grown).
1 Pleco that wont grow much larger than 5"
and 3 Guppies (Adult).

I could understand if all my Mollies were fully grown and having this problem, but they're not. (I'm holding the Platys for a friend currently, so they wont be in there for much longer, as I do not like Platys personally).

And as for Algae, there is Algae in the tank but not a sufficient amount, its mainly covering the glass in a fine coat that can only be noticed if you actually touch the inside of the glass (It's not visible to the eye).
There is slight amounts of white coating my Java Moss too, but nothing extreme.
I only keep my lighting on for 10 hours a day maximum.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

There may be several factors affecting cloudiness. And if it is a bacterial bloom, any water change will worsen it; the article I linked explains why. That doesn't mean no water changes, which should be normal (weekly).

Any chance you can post a photo? I or others may see something we're not grasping from the text.

Byron.


----------



## Dawes (Jun 26, 2012)

http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/...current=557438_3953839641135_1275514949_n.jpg

^ That is what is looked like about 2 weeks ago.


And this is today's picture below:

http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn180/Ollie-Dawes/?action=view&current=2012-08-06182347.jpg

Notice that there is reflection coming from the window behind me.
- The light doesn't penetrate all the way to the opposite side of the wall however (Where my fish tank is).

- I'm sorry about the links, I didn't know how to display them on the forum page.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would recommend more live plants, esp fast-growers like stem plants and floating. They will help by establishing the bacteria/biological system sooner.

That looks like a bacterial bloom, I see this in new tanks or if I change the substrate; when I rinse the canister filter it is mildly like this for a day or two. I find it is best to let it settled on its own. It is harmless, though unsightly to look at. Increased water changes will worsen it, or prolong it.

BTW, to upload photos from your computer: in the "Additional Options" area below the window where you type a post, click the "Manage Attachments" button. In the pop-up, click "Browse" and find the photo file on your PC and double click it. Then click "Upload."


----------



## Dawes (Jun 26, 2012)

> when I rinse the canister filter it is mildly like this for a day or two. I find it is best to let it settled on its own. It is harmless, though unsightly to look at. Increased water changes will worsen it, or prolong it.


That is most likely why then. 
I did a water change siphoning up all the detritus on my Sand, and afterwards I opened my filter, took both sponges out to give them a rinse in the water I just took out, so both things probably didn't help.

- I've just had a delivery for some new plants today (As one of the plants I ordered wasn't in a very good condition and wilted). - They have since delivered me 2 pots free of charge, so I'm quite glad I've got an extra pot, and the fact the plants should help with the bloom.

- Thanks again!


----------

